

China's economy grows 11.2 percent - ranparas
http://www.businessweek.com/ap/financialnews/D8UC2N0O0.htm

======
jyu
This link is dead. Story is also found on Yahoo News:
[http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20080124/ap_on_bi_ge/china_econom...](http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20080124/ap_on_bi_ge/china_economy)

